# Corsair *new* VX/TX series build quality issues



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

This was not expected of Corsair. Why do good companies resort to such marketing gimmicks.

Especially for corsair reps...
read this article from overclock

*www.overclock.net/power-supplies/898000-corsair-tx-line-changed-secret.html

a bold investigation going on

*www.overclock.net/power-supplies/899277-corsair-tx-finding-truth.html

wht do u guys opine?

CORSAIR'S official response..

*www.overclock.net/power-supplies/902988-corsair-tx-series-changes-what-we.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Corsairs are known to make some of the rock solid PSU's, such incidents would definitely affect their reputation and most important is the trust customers have on any brand. 
Once you loose trust on any brand, it is difficult to get back customers.

I myself own a VX450, Zero problems till date, luckily mine is older and post june 2010. I guess it is not affected as per the article.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Nice find dude. Thanks.


----------



## S_V (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Well , not to say this is surprise. still i believe corsair is the best. They might have some reason to change like that but not to cheat their loyal customers.. This is kind of hype to destroy corsair fame.

Anways,, I always prefer HX and AX series than other series in corsair since there are flagship brands...


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

^^The person who started the thread is probably not doing it to defame Corsair.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

I did say vx/tx series aren't the same as they used to couple of months ago . Said it before and said it again don't trust a brand with your closed eyes.

But in anyways, vx/tx is an old product. It was a matter of time they would be phased out. Newer makes should have come under some other labels, but I won't go that far to call them unreliable. Scaled down, probably yes.


----------



## S_V (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

@Faun

I understand mate. It seems my wording is like that.. But I am talking in general...and not saying this OP is doing so


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Interesting thread. Not conclusive yet, to make such big claims.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Even I posted about this very thing earlier and a few people were like "Hail the legendary Corsair!"


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

I just want to point out the underhand tactics even companies like corsair are using.. 
and BTW i just helped my friend buy a corsair 550vx one week ago. I dont have anything against corsair but such changes are quite major and require intimation atleast. 

Guys have an open mind. stop ignoring credible info.... especially corsair fanboys


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

^^ Its not "Under Hand". Its called cost cutting. You want to see under hand? We all know about substandard psu with no over/under volt protection circuit and EM protection. 

Its not as if we're ignoring it. We saw the pics. I said its not as same as it used to be and the casing built and paint job/wires/sleeves felt more like cx400.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

so u are implying it is right they did that??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Did you read my 2 comments above?? Properly? I said the newer makes should have been under newer series. Doesn't that sentence itself make it clear?

I am not saying you're wrong. Its your choice of words that over exaggerates till the facts are cleared out. Stop making "sensational/breaking news" information. This is a community, not a media circus.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

LOL man... its not sensational news man.... im just informing the community of certain developments in the PSU world..

fine man i will use less provocative terms next time...

BTW ur opinion is right on the spot.  Wish corsair had heard that...


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Corsair TX series has NEVER been considered good amongst psu purists.. google for a few reviews and you'll find out flaws in build quality. The HX series however is amazing.. And if u really want quality u can go for the AX series.. 80+ gold


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

^^ after checking out your links i have started doubting my corsair PSU which i purchased jst 1 week back.. hope everything goes fine with this piece..


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

Guys, there is a lot happening regarding the change by Corsair. How many of you actually went and read all the pages on the OC forums. Are we not just over reacting and jumping to conclusions. The crux is not that Corsair is using parts which are of lower quality --- it is that they had not informed the consumer base of the same. The OP on OC forum has the same gripe. "Why were people not informed" and "why no new review samples" were sent out. Specially see the replies of the Corsair representative. It is quite open and transparent.

It does not mean -- What the title of this thread implies. Since we are a democratic forum, I will leave it as it is. Rest is the OPs, and users choice here.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: CORSAIR ripping people off... selling low quality PSU's??*

well, I'll rename the thread straightforwardly. It looks more like a kneejerk title.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

by the way mod if u read my first post i dont throw dirt on corsair but only point out that their strategies nowadays are skewed. 
and as for the title.. i was asking a question to be decided.... by the people and for the people..
no maligning intended... just dissapointed


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 28, 2010)

Someone check on HardOCP. There's a corsair rep called "Red Beard". See if he put up any updates.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh god, mine is TX650!


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 28, 2010)

he did. he tells us that the TX are mid range models or somewhat to that extent and such mods are apt in the life of a PSU.

check out Corsairguy's comments on OC. he is redbeard from hardocp and jonnyguru.


P.S im just keeping u guys updated so that u can distinguish good great and mediocre psu's... dont take this thread personally. its just news from a credible source...

This is not the first time

the cx430 was their first blunder.. it was fit to be called cx360w...
the next was with their XMS2 ddr2 rams. several people noticed cheap elpida chips instead of micron chips in their XMS2.. switched covertly...


so my concerns are not baseless u see...

BTW i have 4gb ddr3 XMS3 ram in my sys before u go bombing me..


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 1, 2011)

thread updated with corsair's official response...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

thats really a good thing Corsair guyz has done by making direct contact with consumers. and clearing their every doubt about this change..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 1, 2011)

Overclock.net is a huge forum and people from all over the world are there. Almost any company rep makes an official response over there if there's anything wrong. Companies of all people know , people usually cook up conspiracy theories with catchy in other forums/blogs for the fun of it unless an official response is put up.

They accepted their mistake . But they should give it out samples to review just so that this can be put behind if the claims are for real.


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 1, 2011)

so it was a mistake then....

for 6.7k u would expect something very good. wouldn't u? u can get a seasonic s12ii 620w for 5.4k. what is the point of having such inflated prices when its functioning is not upto the mark....


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> for 6.7k u would expect something very good. wouldn't u? u can get a seasonic s12ii 620w for 5.4k. what is the point of having such inflated prices when its functioning is not upto the mark....


If you are talking about 'performance' by the word 'functioning', then these new PSUs are reliable and perform nearly the same but are cheaper to produce. It's the build quality which has got lower. Please stop kneejerking as it leads to unnecessary FUD. Secondly, a price of a product is decided by a number of factors not the company alone.


----------



## vwad (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> If you are talking about 'performance' by the word 'functioning', then these new PSUs are reliable and perform nearly the same but are cheaper to produce. It's the build quality which has got lower. Please stop kneejerking as it leads to unnecessary FUD. Secondly, a price of a product is decided by a number of factors not the company alone.



Very well said.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> If you are talking about 'performance' by the word 'functioning', then these new PSUs are reliable and perform nearly the same but are cheaper to produce. It's the build quality which has got lower. Please stop kneejerking as it leads to unnecessary FUD. Secondly, a price of a product is decided by a number of factors not the company alone.



maybe the cost cutting measures making the Corsair PSU suddenly as affordable as the CM Extreme PSUs. the sudden price drops were a good hint, Corsair did something.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

What should I do with my TX650?


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What should I do with my TX650?


Upload a photograph of the details.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

Found this on the box, will this do?
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/826/photo0129y.th.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Spec label.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

This was on the PSU itself, took it without detaching the unit, please don't mind my shaky hands.
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7384/photo0132a.th.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

It is the older one according to the thread started by the Corsair rep in Overclock.net.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 1, 2011)

@ ico  off topic: requesting you to update Hardware spec sheet/price update as

Last edited by ico; 24-11-2010 at 12:48 AM.

should i stop buying vx 550w and go for Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W?


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Ignore the post contents. The embedded spreadsheet is up-to-date.

You can go ahead with Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w if you have any doubts concerning Corsair VX550.


----------



## vwad (Jan 1, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> @ ico  off topic: requesting you to update Hardware spec sheet/price update as
> 
> Last edited by ico; 24-11-2010 at 12:48 AM.
> 
> should i stop buying vx 550w and go for Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W?



Indeed. Because I think Corsair used to use Seasonic Parts only, dont know exactly which ones but yes, inside their PSUs.  I remember reading this over here only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2011)

vwad said:


> Indeed. Because I think Corsair used to use Seasonic Parts only, dont know exactly which ones but yes, inside their PSUs.  I remember reading this over here only.



Seasonic makes Corsair PSU as ordered by Corsair. so if Corsair want the price to be low, than Seasonic have to use low grade parts & these affect the overall PSU.


----------



## S_V (Jan 1, 2011)

@ithehappy
you don't have to worry ,yours is first batch and they did have goodies ,,inside your PSU.

Even if it is second batch,still I say corsair is trust able.. It's just our mind sometimes confuses too much...


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 2, 2011)

the seasonic s12ii 520w is a great psu. it has been reviewed extensively by hardwaresecrets and uses the same s12ii architecture. so go for whichever is cheaper

price is affected by the brand equity and their manufacturing process. the more large scale and easier to produce the less it costs.(amd vs nvidia) the better the brand the more it costs. look at chinese products... compare those with sony or similar branded ones..
price in retail is related to percentage profit. do u honestly think people would put stuff up for sale if they lost money on it???
price can be regulated by a company if they choose to..


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 2, 2011)

So when is Sorcy getting a few review samples ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have the proper equipments to test power supplies yet. I don't think anyone has a psu load tester like how guys like hardware secrets/hard OCP has. They cost a lotta greens!!!


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 2, 2011)

dont worry dude we'll contribute...
BTW jonnyguru is currently testing the cx430..


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

JonnyGuru's CX430 review is out. In a nutshell, usage of cheaper components than CX400 is confirmed but the overall performance is not compromised much. Still not 80 Plus rated though.

Corsair CX430 430W power supply Review


----------



## mitraark (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw a good PSU for the first time CX400 it is a low watt PSU yet the cables wrapped so well and 6x  4 Pin + 6x Sata + 8-4 Pin EPS ATX veery very good at Rs 2300+4%


----------

